
Ask HN: “Speak in the language of your customer” or “don't use jargon”? - siddharthdeswal
When they&#x27;re in conflict, what is more important... &quot;speaking the language of your customer&quot; or &quot;not using any jargon&quot;? Why?
======
itamarst
If it's your customer's language then it's not jargon to _them_ , it's just
how they normally talk.

------
matchmike1313
Because it is something they can relate to and it can build trust and respect
if you can be directly on their level with how you discuss various problems or
handle conflict.

------
mchannon
"Speaking the language of your customer".

One, the customer is always right. This trumps all.

Two, many people (customers included) don't know what "jargon" means.

